# [cherche] alim interne imac G4



## dams65 (11 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous,

voilà en fait on m'a donné un imac G4 de 2003 (la boule) qui a juste un problème:
l'alimentation interne est naze et je ne sais pas où chercher ça en occase voire même en neuf. bon c'est vrai que j'ai pas demandé chez apple mais je me suis dis qu'un forum comme macgeneration pourrait bien m'aider à switcher sur mac...

enfin en tout cas merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## Alan571 (14 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Il y a deux choses pour l'alimentation, l'AC Line Filter ICI "réf. :922-4696" et le Power Supply ICI "réf. : 922-5796"


----------



## kounta (5 Mai 2009)

Alan571 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a deux choses pour l'alimentation, l'AC Line Filter ICI "réf. :922-4696" et le Power Supply ICI "réf. : 922-5796"




Bonjour, 

L'alimentation de mon Imac a laché. Je voudrais la changer mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la même référence (Power supply 922-5796). J'ai contacté apple qui ne fabrique plus cette alimentation. Savez-vous où je peux m'en procurer une ? C'est très urgent.

Merci

Kounta


----------



## Alycastre (21 Décembre 2009)

kounta a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'alimentation de mon Imac a laché. Je voudrais la changer mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la même référence (Power supply 922-5796). J'ai contacté apple qui ne fabrique plus cette alimentation. Savez-vous où je peux m'en procurer une ? C'est très urgent.
> 
> ...



Vous avez trouvé une solution ? Je suis aussi à la recherche d'une alim ...


----------



## ben206stras (23 Décembre 2009)

Essayez la baie ou les petites annonces de macgé et consort.

Mais regardez aussi du côté des machines d'occasion, HS ou pas, où une alimentation peut être récupérée...
Car il y a 1 an, sur les sites américains, certes les prix étaient d'environ 120$ alors que l'euro était plus fort que le dollar, mais les frais de port ne faisaient pas pencher la balance du bon côté.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Décembre 2009)

Une alim de Tournesol 700 est a vendre sur eBay il me semble bien


----------



## Alycastre (25 Décembre 2009)

J'ai tenté le diable et commandé les deux alims sur le site ricain Mac-Pro ....
Me reste plus quà attendre et espérer que c'était uniquement l'alim ....


----------



## Alycastre (6 Janvier 2010)

Je me réponds .... C'était bien l'alim :rateau:
Reçue en deux semaines, compte tenu des fêtes, c'est pas trop mal.
Coût: 120 


----------

